# RB26 tuning question



## R34SKYGTR (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi,
I have a question for you guys.
Currently my car is a standard Rb26 with Apexi intake and Apexi Power FC ecu.
If i wanted to get the car up to 450bhp whats the best , most reliable and cost effective route ?
I am under the impression that over 500bhp is super expensive but not sure about under that figure.
Thanks


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

R34SKYGTR said:


> Hi,
> I have a question for you guys.
> Currently my car is a standard Rb26 with Apexi intake and Apexi Power FC ecu.
> If i wanted to get the car up to 450bhp whats the best , most reliable and cost effective route ?
> ...


I'm after the same target of 450hp and also want to keep it cost effective but reliable at the same time.

I feel the term "cost effective" can be open to interpretation. For me it's avoiding a full rebuild and focusing on a range of bolt-ons.

This is my main list of parts I've almost completed that I feel will help me get the power, but will also make the RB unit a little more reliable and efficient (it is an old engine). I have other parts but they're for other areas of the car.

Refurbed turbo units
HPI elbows
HKS SS front pipe
HKS high flow cat
Nismo cat-back
Ported & ceramic coated manifolds

Split Twin Turbo Pipe
OE intercooler re-cored
R35 AFMs
R35 ignition coils
R35 injectors
Nismo air filter (running stock airbox)
Nismo FPR
Nismo fuel pump
HKS hardpiping
HKS cams
HKS pulleys

ARD alternator
Fast response IAT sensor

There's also some support parts to go with this:

Ross Damper
Ross PS belt kit
Nismo air/oil separator
Nismo Rad cap
Nismo oil cooler
Nismo coppermix
Nismo sump baffle
Reimax cam baffles

Hope this helps.


----------



## R34SKYGTR (Aug 23, 2017)

So what would you say you have spent so far ?


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

That list is possibly around 7k (some bits my car came with fortunately) but I've been collecting over the past 2 and half years and am not too far to getting everything on that list, so over time it's not much spent tbh.

I've been taking my time buying parts. I've found you can get some pretty good bargains if you're patient and trawl through the Yahoo auctions and/or have a good look around elsewhere.

One example is the HKS hardpipes, I found a complete second hand set in good nick for about £150. Buying other stuff and having it shipped in one go helps save on the postage.

R35 injectors go cheap too, I picked up a set from a forum members MY17 for £70. Compare that to inferior Nismo injectors at £600!


----------



## R34SKYGTR (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks for the info.
when you think how much it costs to get to 400 bhp, its relatively cheap but anything over ...that next 50 bhp upwards the bang for buck is like an inverted phillips curve.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Tbh with the right turbos, particularly with the -5s/-9s, anything upto 550 is fairly achievable as long as you have the right supporting mods and a good tune.

I follow a 32 owner on Instagram and he achieved 550hp at 1.2 bar on -5s. I'm sure his RB was standard but he had a range of supporting bolt-ons as well.

Would you be looking to swap out your turbos?


----------



## R34SKYGTR (Aug 23, 2017)

I may change the turbos not sure... will put a plan together and cost up to see the whole picture.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Maybe consider the some of parts I've listed. I've put a lot of thought into it, my aim's been to not only get me reasonable power fairly easily but to also improve the engine response, efficiency and reliability.

All the parts are easily obtainable. I know some parts can be obtained via other brands but I've aimed to stay with Nismo and HKS where I can.


----------



## Ares (Jul 9, 2013)

You talking at engine or at wheels?
(I'm assuming from your username we're looking at an R34 GT-R)
If at engine you can achieve 450hp with intake and exhaust, a bump to fueling (FPR, Injectors, Pump) and ECU upgrade and a tune.
I'm on factory Turbo's with selectable high low boost (15psi / 9psi) and make just shy of 450hp at the engine on high boost.
All comes down to who tunes it - remembering of course that you can bolt on what you like but if it isn't tuned to suit then you may as well not bother 

Here's a link to my current spec.


----------

